# Tourism 2013



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know whether it is just the Polis/Latchi part of Cyprus which is suffering from a lack of tourists this year but we are surprised by how few tourists there are in the area. The occasional "Red Plate" car is on the roads but the bars, tavernas and restaurants are all empty. Driving to Latchi for a couple of beers at the beach bar there with Dave, we saw a sprinkling of people on the beach but that was it.

Talking to our local taverna owner, who has been running the same place for twenty-five years or more, he has never seen Polis so empty. In October last year, when we arrived, there was some evidence of people wandering around but now ... shops are closing overnight and at times it looks like one of those films where some disaster has occurred and the people have fled.

Whereas there are parts of Cyprus which are more tourist-orientated, I was wondering how widespread the problem was. Every now and again the Tourist Board come out with figures which purport to show that tourism is recovering, but anecdotal evidence appears to show the opposite.

The British press has done our island no favours, as friends who arrived to stay in May told us. No money, danger stalking the streets, beggars, ATMs not working, credit cards not being accepted - the only thing they did not say was that the weather was awful. It would be great to able to redress the balance.

After nine months, or at least it will be nine months on Tuesday, we still feel we are on a never-ending holiday. But it would be great to see tourism flourishing as one small step on the road to recovery.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We live up in the mountains, and agree that there is a lack of tourists. Interestingly enough there is also fewer locals coming to their mountain homes. Usually at this time of the year, now that the schools have broken up for the summer the village is full, but not this year. I hope it improves as the local businesses depend on both foreign and home grown tourists to survive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> We live up in the mountains, and agree that there is a lack of tourists. Interestingly enough there is also fewer locals coming to their mountain homes. Usually at this time of the year, now that the schools have broken up for the summer the village is full, but not this year. I hope it improves as the local businesses depend on both foreign and home grown tourists to survive.


We have some different agencies as customers that rent out holiday accommodation. They all say that tourism is not that bad but they have a lot more Cypriots renting villas this year than before. It seems that many Cypriots stay in Cyprus instead of going abroad. We also have a dog boarding customer that normally lives in Nicosia but now will make holiday at a hotel in Pissouri.

It seems that Sweden tourists still come as normal but they all end up in the Aiya Napa area.

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think that Polis is an area that gets a mainstream hard sell. That's why you are likely to see more tourists down in Paphos where they can "enjoy" the English style pubs, watch football, entertain their kids more easily but most importantly get all-in deals at the hotels.

No doubt that previous bad publicity hasn't helped but it's good to see that it may be changing:

Cyprus: back on track? - Telegraph

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are plenty of tourists wandering around Paphos but unfortunately as there are now so many all inclusive deals in the hotels the restaurants are still not as busy as they used to be.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Veronica said:


> There are plenty of tourists wandering around Paphos but unfortunately as there are now so many all inclusive deals in the hotels the restaurants are still not as busy as they used to be.


You are very right Veronica. This is a real problem for many restaurants. If it goes as in Tenerife, it will take some years before it become unpopular again and the restaurants gets better. Also if the owners of holiday apartments could cooperate with the restaurants they could offer an alternative

Anders


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was in Paphos self catering end of June The deals in the restaurants are really good. I.e viva Cyprus 3 course meal with wine 10 euros and the food was excellent but even they said how quiet it was


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lots of discounts in restaurants these days. Eating out is much cheaper than it used to be.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> There are plenty of tourists wandering around Paphos but unfortunately as there are now so many all inclusive deals in the hotels the restaurants are still not as busy as they used to be.


We saw this in Malta some years ago. A very good friend of mine had a bar in St. Pauls Bay, and when the all-inclusive deals started his business really dried up. He eventually got fed up and moved to Thailand. lane:

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

There are many, many reasons why tourism is on the decline - as I am sure we are all aware. All-inclusive deals may contribute to this but, rather like the atomic bomb, once it has been invented (unfortunately) it is here to stay.

I do feel that negative and sometimes inaccurate publicity has exacerbated the situation, and I just feel sad that our adopted home is suffering such pain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> There are many, many reasons why tourism is on the decline - as I am sure we are all aware. All-inclusive deals may contribute to this but, rather like the atomic bomb, once it has been invented (unfortunately) it is here to stay.
> 
> I do feel that negative and sometimes inaccurate publicity has exacerbated the situation, and I just feel sad that our adopted home is suffering such pain.


I dont think that all inclusive make the number of tourists decline, but for sure prevent them from going out.

But in the Canaries it really were popular for some years but the last year I lived there it was not many tourists flying in as all inclusive.

Hope that will happen here also

Anders


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Going a few posts back to restaurant prices. Is there a list anywhere with up to date prices in the paphos area. I have never gone SC before and sometimes feel a little too tied to the hotel if it's AI. If the local prices are reasonable and good value maybe for me SC might be a viable option.

Infact could any members in the paphos area maybe check out a resturants or two next time they go out so maybe a list here could be made..?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> Going a few posts back to restaurant prices. Is there a list anywhere with up to date prices in the paphos area. I have never gone SC before and sometimes feel a little too tied to the hotel if it's AI. If the local prices are reasonable and good value maybe for me SC might be a viable option.
> 
> Infact could any members in the paphos area maybe check out a resturants or two next time they go out so maybe a list here could be made..?


Have you got accomodation booked?
It would help if we know where you are staying to be able to recommend places nearby.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Tenerife is holding its own and showing an increase of 5.5 per cent over the same month last year with numbers up in both hotel and non-hotel visitors. 

But over the year to May the island saw a net loss of 0.6 per cent in the overall number of visitors to the island, compared to the same period last year:

Russian Tourists Help Boost Visitor numbers | newsinthesun.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

virgil said:


> Tenerife is holding its own and showing an increase of 5.5 per cent over the same month last year with numbers up in both hotel and non-hotel visitors.
> 
> But over the year to May the island saw a net loss of 0.6 per cent in the overall number of visitors to the island, compared to the same period last year:
> 
> Russian Tourists Help Boost Visitor numbers | newsinthesun.com


A small decrease of tourist figures are of course not surprising considering the financial turmoil in Europe and elsewhere

This will always be the case, the popularity of different destinations also change over time. The popularity Cyprus has in it's own hands, they must work on that to keep prices down. With Ryan Air expanding timetable will also help, flights will be less and less expensive

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Our landlord was in Greece in March when everything went pear shaped and he was reading the Greek press. He was worried about us and rang to check that we were OK.

Our daughter was reading the horror stories in the UK papers and rang to check that we were OK.

Polis was quiet and the only person at the ATM was Pam and it gave out money as it usually does.

The press have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Our landlord was in Greece in March when everything went pear shaped and he was reading the Greek press. He was worried about us and rang to check that we were OK.
> 
> Our daughter was reading the horror stories in the UK papers and rang to check that we were OK.
> 
> ...


Yes unfortunately the press blew everything up out of all proportion with tales of empty supermarket shelves and no money in the cashpoints.
This is bound to have affected tourism and has very definitely affected property sales. Owners are panicking about the lack of viewings on their properties. For anyone who is wanting to buy here this is an excellent time as I don't see that prices of resales can go down much further but once the oil and gas start to flow prices will almost certainly rise a lot.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

If people are visiting different places then really it's their (the Cypriot business owners) own fault for charging high prices for flights, restaurants and taxi fares in the first place. They have no one to blame apart from themselves. Too much greed!

However, when were out in May we noticed prices to eat out a little cheaper than previous occasions. 

Cyprus has a reputation of being an expensive island and maybe the damage has already been done?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The restaurant and hotel owners don't decide on the price of flights

I agree the Taxi drivers need to come to senses and realise that now that there is a good bus service with nice modern buses on the island, unless they stop being so greedy people will use the buses. When you see buses in Paphos they are packed to the gunnels often with a lot of people having to stand.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Taxi from Paphos airport then return 1 week later 50 euros. Return bus fare 3 euros guess which I used


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> The restaurant and hotel owners don't decide on the price of flights
> 
> I agree the Taxi drivers need to come to senses and realise that now that there is a good bus service with nice modern buses on the island, unless they stop being so greedy people will use the buses. When you see buses in Paphos they are packed to the gunnels often with a lot of people having to stand.


Where did I say that restaurant and hotel owners decide the price of flights?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Yes unfortunately the press blew everything up out of all proportion with tales of empty supermarket shelves and no money in the cashpoints.
> This is bound to have affected tourism and has very definitely affected property sales. Owners are panicking about the lack of viewings on their properties. For anyone who is wanting to buy here this is an excellent time as I don't see that prices of resales can go down much further but once the oil and gas start to flow prices will almost certainly rise a lot.


Hopefully before, its hard to see how the owners can wait 10 years for the gas, if it comes.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> If people are visiting different places then really it's their (the Cypriot business owners) own fault for charging high prices for flights, restaurants and taxi fares in the first place. They have no one to blame apart from themselves. Too much greed!
> 
> However, when were out in May we noticed prices to eat out a little cheaper than previous occasions.
> 
> Cyprus has a reputation of being an expensive island and maybe the damage has already been done?




That makes it look as though you are blaming ALL the businesses for deciding flight prices Maybe its just the way you phrased it


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Veronica said:


> That makes it look as though you are blaming ALL the businesses for deciding flight prices Maybe its just the way you phrased it


I can fly from Stockholm or Frankfurt with Ryan Air for 46 euro return flight if I book in very good time and most flights are cheap. So fligt prices from Europe can't be a reason 

Anders


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> That makes it look as though you are blaming ALL the businesses for deciding flight prices Maybe its just the way you phrased it


It's the way it was phrased


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Malta was in the same position, and still is. 

Landing fees in the Cyprus airports are ridiculously high compared to other EU airports. This means that an operator flying into Cyprus has to pay a lot more to the airport then they would do in other EU airports. See also Jim Armitage: How Cypriots lost out on airport fees - Business Comment - Business - The Independent , this post, although outdated, shows that in 2005 for a small private plane, it would cost $30 to land at Rhodes, and 320 to land at Cyprus. Also issues with technical facilities. http://worldaerodata.com/forum/read.php?5,142 Hermes has since taken over, but that only meant the prices have gone up. Here is the offical pricelist: http://www.cyprusairports.com.cy/docs/Hermes Airports - Fees & Fares as of 01.05.13.pdf 

Take-off weight for a medium sized, 150 pax airbus is 83 tonnes. This works out (without parking charges) to about 5247 euros, or 35 euros per pax. Add to that airport taxes, fuel tax, etc. and you are well over the 30 to 50 quid to fly budget from one place in europe to another. I have probably missed a few items, but this is the information I have to hand. I would make a rough guess to about 100 to 125 Euros per pax

Cyprus, just like Malta, makes it expensive to fly to. I used to organise skydiving boogies in Malta, and am extremely aware of what it takes to fly in and out of an international airport.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> Malta was in the same position, and still is.
> 
> Landing fees in the Cyprus airports are ridiculously high compared to other EU airports. This means that an operator flying into Cyprus has to pay a lot more to the airport then they would do in other EU airports. See also Jim Armitage: How Cypriots lost out on airport fees - Business Comment - Business - The Independent , this post, although outdated, shows that in 2005 for a small private plane, it would cost $30 to land at Rhodes, and 320 to land at Cyprus. Also issues with technical facilities. http://worldaerodata.com/forum/read.php?5,142 Hermes has since taken over, but that only meant the prices have gone up. Here is the offical pricelist: http://www.cyprusairports.com.cy/docs/Hermes Airports - Fees & Fares as of 01.05.13.pdf
> 
> ...


But Martijn. Ryan Air doesn't do anything they loose money on. And they fly here cheap from all Europe. From Germany they use cheap airports and in Cyprus Paphos that for sure is cheaper than Larnaca. If I can fly both ways Paphos-Frankfurt Hahn, then landing fees cant be that bad or..

Anders


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> That makes it look as though you are blaming ALL the businesses for deciding flight prices Maybe its just the way you phrased it


Phrased


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> But Martijn. Ryan Air doesn't do anything they loose money on. And they fly here cheap from all Europe. From Germany they use cheap airports and in Cyprus Paphos that for sure is cheaper than Larnaca. If I can fly both ways Paphos-Frankfurt Hahn, then landing fees cant be that bad or..
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders 

Paphos is actually more expensive for landing over Larnaca. Landing fees are of course averaged between both sides of the journey. I am paying about £400 or so pounds to come (tomorrow, yay!!) to Cyprus with my better half, and ryan air or easyjet are similarly priced (flying thomascook). BA from heathrow came to about £700. Flying to Malta has a similar cost, but for a shorter distance, and fuel is a very large part of the cost of a flight, so there clearly is a difference in pricing. Bournemouth to Rhodes is only £200 for 2 people....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone know why the landing fees are higher in Cyprus than other EU countries?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Does anyone know why the landing fees are higher in Cyprus than other EU countries?


Mostly due to historical state monopoly, moved to a de-facto commercial monopoly. No real competition in the market.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mdekkers said:


> Mostly due to historical state monopoly, moved to a de-facto commercial monopoly. No real competition in the market.


But there is competition which comes from other Greek Islands! Does anyone know if Larnaca has the same fees as Paphos?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

SWJ said:


> But there is competition which comes from other Greek Islands! Does anyone know if Larnaca has the same fees as Paphos?


See the pricelist from Hermes I posted above - Paphos is actually a bit more expensive (not much) - as for competition, there isn't any going to Cyprus (well, Greek Cyprus). That's why flying to Rhodes costs half as much as flying to Cyprus.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mdekkers said:


> See the pricelist from Hermes I posted above - Paphos is actually a bit more expensive (not much) - as for competition, there isn't any going to Cyprus (well, Greek Cyprus). That's why flying to Rhodes costs half as much as flying to Cyprus.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Great, I will take a look. 

I presume then you take a ferry to Cyprus or do you fly over??


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Great, I will take a look.
> 
> I presume then you take a ferry to Cyprus or do you fly over??


Flying in tomorrow!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Which airline??? I might do the same next month and stop over in Rhodes for a day or two


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Which airline??? I might do the same next month and stop over in Rhodes for a day or two


I refuse to fly sleazyjet or ryanair, and opted for thomas cook. lane:

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Does anyone know why the landing fees are higher in Cyprus than other EU countries?


The airports must be state or semi state companies without any competition. I think that is a main factor. Airports in mainland europe and are run by private companies that compete very hard to get traffic

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> The airports must be state or semi state companies without any competition. I think that is a main factor. Airports in mainland europe and are run by private companies that compete very hard to get traffic
> 
> Anders


The Cyprus airports are managed by a French consortium - Hermes. They pay a 33% cut to the state. The Cyprus Government was in talks with some other parties during the tender period, but they broke down, so Hermes won by default. They had pretty much the worst proposal on the table., Read into that what you will....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

aj2703 said:


> Going a few posts back to restaurant prices. Is there a list anywhere with up to date prices in the paphos area. I have never gone SC before and sometimes feel a little too tied to the hotel if it's AI. If the local prices are reasonable and good value maybe for me SC might be a viable option.
> 
> Infact could any members in the paphos area maybe check out a resturants or two next time they go out so maybe a list here could be made..?


Viva Cyprus, Phivos, Adelaida, these all do 3 courses plus wine for 10 euros , just as an example at viva cyprus , i went there 3 times , on one occasion had starter Kalamari, swordfish for main then a cheescake for dessert plus your wine 10 euros ( £8) the food was delicious , if you go on tripadvisor and put in viva cyprus it has many rave reviews , all these restaurants are on the main road in Paphos, Posidonos ave , just opposite Alexander the Great hotel


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> I refuse to fly sleazyjet or ryanair, and opted for thomas cook. lane:
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I wonder why people label Easyjet in this way. I have had nothing but good service from them over the years. I suppose sleazy rhymes with their name but can someone suggest what is sleazy about them?

I found Thomas Cook and Thompsons a little more cramped and one of them became annoying with the constant push to sell you something on the flight.

I've never used Ryanair but see no reason not to if the price/destination were right. I don't give a damn about the personality of their annoying but very successful, self-promoting MD, it's the flight I'm buying.

At budget airline prices I don't expect executive service. I'm just getting on a plane for 4 hours to go from A to B. Although I'd too would welcome lower prices I'm thankful that all these carriers are flying here as I can't imagine how much the flights would be if they pulled out leaving the routes to British Airways and the like.

Pete


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I wonder why people label Easyjet in this way. I have had nothing but good service from them over the years. I suppose sleazy rhymes with their name but can someone suggest what is sleazy about them?
> 
> I found Thomas Cook and Thompsons a little more cramped and one of them became annoying with the constant push to sell you something on the flight.
> 
> ...



Pete

I flew with Ryanair to Dublin once and the landing was 
the biggest bump ever.Was bouncing up and down like a yoyo
.Absolutly cr*****d my pants :scared:

Since then ive called them Ryanscare 




:focus:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> Pete
> 
> I flew with Ryanair to Dublin once and the landing was
> the biggest bump ever.Was bouncing up and down like a yoyo
> ...


O'Leary might suggest it was part of the service to cure your constipation!!!

_"Please clean the seats before leaving the aircraft"!_










Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

DaveKim said:


> Pete
> 
> I flew with Ryanair to Dublin once and the landing was
> the biggest bump ever.Was bouncing up and down like a yoyo
> ...


:

Probably has more to do with the pilot, I use them as often as I can for short flights. 

Anders


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> O'Leary might suggest it was part of the service to cure your constipation!!!
> 
> _"Please clean the seats before leaving the aircraft"!_
> 
> ...


Brilliant :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> O'Leary might suggest it was part of the service to cure your constipation!!!
> 
> _"Please clean the seats before leaving the aircraft"!_
> 
> ...


For the passengers that had no coin to the toilets


Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I flew with them from Dublin to Leeds /Bradford. I had my body in the brace position, he hit the runway so fast I thought the time was nigh....someone said later he was a Spanish pilot.


----------



## floydian_janner (Oct 22, 2012)

I spent a week in Paphos in June with my partner, and the harbour area always seemed to be quite busy with tourist and locals. We took an all inclusive, because it was a great deal, and the convenience of being able to get drinks etc while around the pool, without constantly going into the wallet was very appealing, we went there quite prepared to eat out several times during the week, but the food at the hotel (King Jason) was so good, and so varied that we did not feel the need to eat out, though we did have a fantastic set menu meal at a restaurant by the harbour on our last night.

I made a trip up to Platres one afternoon, to revisit old haunts from my RAF days some 35 years ago, and was surprised just how quiet the village was, no tourist at all apart from the two of us, I guess the new roads up to Troodos have done some damage there.

We are thinking of another week in September , in addition to the already booked week in the north side in October, and are still dead set on making the permanent move to Paphos in 2015.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Just booked flights with Easyjet, blimey it's like buying a new car! There are so many options, bolt-ons, extras it's so annoying and (at times) confusing. You now have to pay for your seat if you want to guarantee sitting next to someone. Everytime you press continue they are trying to flog you car hire, insurance and accommodation. I find this so annoying especially when you want to just book a flight. 

Before I booked with Easyjet I was about to book with Thomas Cook but there booking system just put me off!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

floydian_janner said:


> I spent a week in Paphos in June with my partner, and the harbour area always seemed to be quite busy with tourist and locals. We took an all inclusive, because it was a great deal, and the convenience of being able to get drinks etc while around the pool, without constantly going into the wallet was very appealing, we went there quite prepared to eat out several times during the week, but the food at the hotel (King Jason) was so good, and so varied that we did not feel the need to eat out, though we did have a fantastic set menu meal at a restaurant by the harbour on our last night.
> 
> I made a trip up to Platres one afternoon, to revisit old haunts from my RAF days some 35 years ago, and was surprised just how quiet the village was, no tourist at all apart from the two of us, I guess the new roads up to Troodos have done some damage there.
> 
> We are thinking of another week in September , in addition to the already booked week in the north side in October, and are still dead set on making the permanent move to Paphos in 2015.


This post pinpoint one of the problems, the all inclusive. You say that you planned to go out but the quality of the food at the hotel made you stay. For families with a mini budget they do not even think of going out. This is of course a disaster for the restaurants and shops outside the hotel. At the same time the hotels can keep prices lower because they keep all business inside their walls. Not good.

We had all inclusive the last vacation we were here before moving. Because we dont like to drink outside dinner and the food was just too mch three times a day we said that its just not worth the cost if we skip one meal every day.

But it is a big problem that the business outside the hotels has to find a solution for

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

We holidayed in Crete AI, the first time... and last. I felt we were grazing all day, you had no sooner finished one meal and you being herded back for the next.

Then of course there was 'Tiffin Time' at 4pm, cakes, tea/coffee.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> We holidayed in Crete AI, the first time... and last. I felt we were grazing all day, you had no sooner finished one meal and you being herded back for the next.
> 
> Then of course there was 'Tiffin Time' at 4pm, cakes, tea/coffee.


We stayed 10 day's at Appolonia Beach in Limassol.

Breakfast was 50 different dishes, lunch about the same and dinner about 80. Only desserts at dinner were 31 different one. 

Just to much, the last 5 day's we both said, do we really have to go and eat.

No, nothing for us

Anders


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> I don't know whether it is just the Polis/Latchi part of Cyprus which is suffering from a lack of tourists this year but we are surprised by how few tourists there are in the area. The occasional "Red Plate" car is on the roads but the bars, tavernas and restaurants are all empty. Driving to Latchi for a couple of beers at the beach bar there with Dave, we saw a sprinkling of people on the beach but that was it.
> 
> Talking to our local taverna owner, who has been running the same place for twenty-five years or more, he has never seen Polis so empty. In October last year, when we arrived, there was some evidence of people wandering around but now ... shops are closing overnight and at times it looks like one of those films where some disaster has occurred and the people have fled.
> 
> ...



The MacManiac strikes again!
Thanks for a great post Martin 51 threads and counting and not 1 argument.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
God I love this forum

Dave


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

DaveKim said:


> The MacManiac strikes again!
> Thanks for a great post Martin 51 threads and counting and not 1 argument.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> God I love this forum
> 
> Dave


We don't have many arguments on here!


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

SWJ said:


> We don't have many arguments on here!


Shhhh don't tell the other forums


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

DaveKim said:


> Shhhh don't tell the other forums


Promise!


----------



## avaross09 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have seen exactly what you're talking about. Due to lack of other tourists, we decided to cancel our usual Polis vacation to visit Boston, Massachusetts. We wanted somewhere a bit more lively with more activities going on.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

People who never flew with Ryanair usually complain about it. We flew with Ryanair so many times everywhere in Europe, even to Morocco but never had any problem with them. Great pilots although Dublin was pretty windy most of the time


----------

